# 2 cell embryo transfer



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi I just had my ET yesterday after 48 hrs (EC was on Wednesday). Out of 5 eggs only 2 were suitable for transfer. Both were only 2 cells (1 was a grade A the other had a lot of fragmentation). 

I'm worried cos a lot of ladies on here seem to have 6 and 8 cell tranfers and a girl in the bed next to me had 2, 4 cell embryos for transfer after 48hrs and she had her eggs collected after me.

I know i'm worrying a lot but this is my 1st IVF and i'm only on day 1 of the 2ww    Please can someone enlighten me, sorry for being such a pain  

Val xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Embryos can anything between 2 and 4 cells on day 2 after egg collection and between 5 and 8 cells 3 days after egg collection. Your embryos may have been just about to divide when you had them put back so please don't compare with other patients. Fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Ruth


----------

